# Two kitties looking for the right home



## Clarissa123 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hello to you all. I am the new girl on this site.

I have been caring for a queen and her two kittens since they were born on 1st May in my shed. They are not yet ready to leave her so I am searching for their life long new families 2/3 weeks in advance.

They consist of one male, one female. Both chocolate brown. The boy is long hair.The girl is short hair. Both have wonderful personalities - she is very vocal and loves to be placed on your shoulder (this is when she becomes quiet). He is a quiet, gentle giant!! She is nicknamed 'Parrot'. He is nicknamed 'Brouster'.

I want them to go, together, to a loving home. They are both very comfortable with humans as I have been involoved in their life since the day they were born. The mother is from the local area and has a collar but despite me searching and speaking to the neighbours, no one claims responsiblity for her. Me being me, I had to care for her to, in turn, care for the kitties. I have given them all the best quality food, love and care during this time to give them the best start.

The mother I predict is about 10 years old. She was exhausted and very drawn for a number of weeks after giving birth. I know my dedication to caring for her and the kitties have given her a noticable change in character and appearance. She has also become very trusting and relaxed.

I would love to keep these two. They have become a part of my life over the last month and a half, but I rescued a female in April and she is too uncomfortable with it all and living with me is still new to her. I am advertising on here in the hope I will be able to find the right family worthy of them. 

As before, they must go together. Someone interested in the mother also is a bonus, but not a must. We are in London.

I will add photos soon. Iam eager to see what serious interest this request may receive.

Thank you for reading x


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Well done for taking care of this little family. My kitten Whisper was born in an old disused garage. When she was approx 2 weeks old her mummy carried her and her 3 litter mates to my Brother and Sister in laws house and hid them in the wardrobe. They couldn't keep them, so contacted cats protection who came and took them. I then adopted Whisper from them. Would you consider contacting cats protection to ensure a good home is found for mum and kittens? Look forward to seeing some pics


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Hi Clarissa, what a lovely post and what a wonderful carer you have been for these little cats. Is there a chance of some pictures of cat and kittens...it always helps if people can see the animals being talked about.
Also can you tell us whereabouts in London you are so we can maybe recommend local rescues to help advertise for and screen new homes?
I know a lot of people on here hate the idea of using sites like Gumtree, but I think as long as you screen potential homes well it can help you reach a wider audience. ( also could try Preloved, Pets4homes, Purrsinourhearts, advertising in local vets )
I am sure you know that CP can often help out with neutering vouchers for a stray cat that yoiu have been caring for so it is worth contacting them or checking their web site for details...a large number of local vets participate in this scheme so it does not involve travelling huge distances.
Please keep us posted.


----------



## Clarissa123 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hoping this works. The photos are of the sister and brother. Photo on the green chair was taken 04 June. Photo on the red and white dress was round 09 June. The photo of her in the basket was on Saturday, 16 June.


----------



## Clarissa123 (Jun 18, 2012)

Sorry, the photos came out smaller than expected. Might be due to the mp size. 

We are in South London, Camberwell area. 

I am considering other pet pages and cats protection league, but these are last resorts. After giving them so much love and becoming so attached over the last 7 weeks (7 weeks today - happy birthday kitties!!) I am desperatly trying to make sure they go to a loving home. I am speaking to friends and trusted work colleagues, and chose this site as I felt I could trust the readers more to care for these little bundels of fluff to the quality that I would, if I could.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

They are very cute kittens


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

what little cuties they are, so unusual. regarding the mum, at her age she really needs to be spayed otherwise she could end up with other problems. cats protection should help with neutering if you explain the situation.
i hope you have no trouble rehoming the babies, pity you cant keep them, i would have trouble letting go


----------



## Clarissa123 (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your advice and support. 

Trust me, I will find it hard to give them up!! I told myself when I found them that I would have to be strong and raise them only for someone else, but it is still hard. I know I will never have this forged relationship again with an animal as they have known me as their second mum from the first day, but I have to think of my adolescent cat. We adopted her when a friend moved out of the UK, rather then giving her to a home. She has been through a difficult year and I have to minimise her turmoil as much as possible. She is confident with humans and new people, but sometimes we are ot sure she even realises she is a cat!!!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

such a shame but i understand you must think of your current cat and the kittens. i hope you find a lovely home for them, together at least


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

If you can't find them homes and want us to find a rescue placement for them then email us at [email protected] , good luck with them


----------

